# 302 for IMATT88



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, Ian, this is what your 302 should look like when you have it all together.. This one here I completely gutted the engine and tender, sandblasting the boiler after removing the bell, whistle, and handrails. I also sandblasted the boiler face, cowcatcher, and cylinders, then painted everything a satin black from Krylon. All the handrails were polished using #2000 wet/dry paper. On the tender I removed the ladder, journals, and of course the e-unit. I polished the trucks, the nickel journals and the wheels, and polished the brass strips sending power to the e-unit. New fingers, clean drum, and new wiring for the tender. For the engine, new brushes, brush springs, re-faced armature, new head-light bulb and a new smoke element.I then used dry rub transfers for the tender and engine.I used this engine's cowcatcher handrails as a pattern for the ones I bent for you. I tried the new ones on this engine and they fit/look great.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

*better pix, I think*

Tried some with the flash


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Excellent!*

I'd wager that your 302 didn't look that good when it was new, and just out of the box! Great Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It certainly has that *showroom *look to it.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

YES! Thas how an engine should look! I hope mine looks that good someday!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks all...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Nut,

That does look "showroom finish" pristine ... nice work!

Question -- after polishing the handrails and brass bits, did you clearcoat them with anything prior to reinstall? I've always done that with my brass/copper bits, but I'm working on a loco that has steel handrails ... I'm wondering if I should clearcoat them ...

Cheers,


TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Nut,
> 
> That does look "showroom finish" pristine ... nice work!
> 
> ...


No, I don't clear-coat anything. I figure if it took 60 some odd years to tarnish them up a little, they should be good to go for at least 30-40 years, and I'll be loooooooong gone by then,lol. Someone else can do it then..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess we really never own our old trains outright ...

... We're simply caretakers along the way!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful work Nut. I hope someday I can do that good a job on mine.


----------

